# Problem with Pioneer VSX-818 5.1 Channels Receiver



## msuhaimi72 (May 23, 2011)

Hi, I'm newbie in this forum. Really facing AVR problem and don't know how to solve. 

I'm used this model for 1 yr ++. It very great from the beginning. Problem facing only lately (pass 1 month). Every time play movie, listening to FM, the audio always has distortion. It look like sound cut off. A few time it shut down. 

I already checked all the cable for speaker and woofer. There is no abnormal connection. I open the AVR cabinet and look at the cooling fan. It looks like not function any more and very hot. 

I added extra fan at the top of AVR cabinet and overheat solve but the sound still has distortion on and off. My speaker is Jamo model S 606 HCS. Subwoofer Yamaha YTS-SW 315. 

Please help to solve this problem.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

msuhaimi72 said:


> Hi, I'm newbie in this forum. Really facing AVR problem and don't know how to solve.
> 
> I'm used this model for 1 yr ++. It very great from the beginning. Problem facing only lately (pass 1 month). Every time play movie, listening to FM, the audio always has distortion. It look like sound cut off. A few time it shut down.
> 
> ...


Hello,
It appears to be more of an issue of not having enough power for the Volumes you are wanting to playback your HT at. I am almost positive this stems from your AVR with the Shutdowns being from it going into Protection to keep it from going into Clipping and sending signals that would destroy your Speakers.

I am not sure which AVR you own, but I am guessing it does not have Preamp Outputs for adding an Amplifier.
This leads you to either lowering your volumes or getting a new AVR. Also, make sure all of your Speakers are Crossed Over at 80hz to take pressure off the AVR.

As for the distortion, it could be a Ground Loop or it could be from damage already done from playing the Speakers at high SPL's. I would listen to each Speaker and listen for any issues with each Speaker.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

